# Animal Planet Show



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

An AST took 3rd in the terrier group!I was very surprised I have not seen any place on the shows on tv that I have seen.He did look good though.I usually have a hard time spotting them on the tv shows cause they are usually to chunky so I mistake them for a dif. breed at first.


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

Yea I saw that. I been seeing him for a while now. I saw him last year as well. He is beautiful boy.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

I was very suprised to see him beat out the Bull terrier who showed pretty good. the ast was well deserving of a better spotin the line up ....


----------



## pitbullkisses (Oct 31, 2007)

OK I missed the show was that the portland show with Jr as the amstaff.
I love Jr I have his sister and they are some totaly fun kids. I need to get off my but and show reba. 








if angie was ever to have a boyfriend it would be jr


----------

